# EInfache Datenbank im Access 2000 Bilder dynamisch einfügen



## DanielRamacher (10. September 2004)

Hallo an alle,
also mir kam vor ein Paar Tagen als wieder mal ne Lieferung DVDs kam in den Kopf mal ne Datenbank davon zu machen.
Ich habe jetzt gestern damit angefangen.
Ich habe eine 
Haupttabelle namens Main (Attribute = DVD-Code; Nummer; Name)
und eine
Subtabelle namens Subboard (Attribute= alle möglichen Angaben zu Schauspielern, Premierenjahr, DVD-Erscheinungsjahr, Edition, usw)
in der Subtabelle ist auch ein Feld das hab ich Bildpfad genannt.
Ich habe einen Ordner
D:\DVDCOVERS\1.jpg-2000.jpg
und die ganzen jpgs will ich zu den dazugehörigen DVDs im Bericht anzeigen lassen nur ich weiß nicht wie das geht. Wenn ich z.B. im Bericht in der Entwurfsansicht als Bild 1.jpg einfüge taucht das Cover bei allen DVDs auf es soll aber jeder Film sein eigenes Cover im Bericht haben.
Die Cover sind mit Photoimpact auf 250*125 Pixel verkleinert worden so das sie schön ObenRechts wie ein Passfoto in den Bericht passen.

Ich habe einen Screenshot angefügt ObenRechts wo der schwarze Rahmen ist soll das jeweilige Bild hin.


Herzlichen Dank an alle die mir helfen

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Slizzzer (13. September 2004)

Moin Daniel!

- Erstelle in Deiner Tabelle eine Spalte vom Typ OLE-Objekt (nenne es z.B. Bild).
- Öffne Dein Formular in der Entwurfsansicht und füge das OLE-Feld "Bild" ein.
- Stelle in den Eigenschaften folgende Punkte ein:
  - Daten > Zugelassene OLE-Objektart > Verknüpft (sonst speichert Access die Bilder in der DB)
  - Format > Dehnen, oder Zoomen
  - Daten > Anzeigeart > Inhalt

Wenn Du nun Dein Formular zur Dateneingabe normal öffnest, dann kannst Du ein Bild zu einem Datensatz hinzufügen, indem Du mit der Maus auf das OLE-Feld gehst und mit der rechten Maustaste "Objekt einfügen" aus dem Kontextmenü wählst.

feddisch!

In Deinem Bericht miuß dann natürlich auch das OLE-Feld rein.


----------



## DanielRamacher (13. September 2004)

Jo hat geklappt herzlichen dank.


----------



## DanielRamacher (13. September 2004)

hmmm hab direkt Problem Nr.2 entdeckt mit jpgs klappt das nicht.
bmps kann ich auch in der liste auswählen jpg nicht und wenn ich dann auf OLE aus Datei klicke stellt der das als Symbol da egal ob ich als Symbol oder Inhalt usw. auswähle und heute Morgen habe ich in der Schule das gleiche Probiert da klappte das mit jpg. Das hier dann in der Liste irgendwas mit microsoft *********3 oder so nur bei mir zu Hause hab ich nichts der gleichen drin stehen.
Hab an Grafikprogrammen Ulead Photoimpact XL und Adobe Photoshop7 auf Windows XP
gibts irgedwo nen Addon für Jpgs für Access oder sowas?


----------



## DanielRamacher (13. September 2004)

Attacke zurück habs gefunden.
Um jpgs als OLE Objekt anzeigen lassen zu können muss Photo Editor von Mircosoft installiert sein.
Das ist auch beim Office Paket dabei unter Office Tools. Wenn der nicht installiert ist werden jpgs und viele sonstige Bildformate nur als Symbol dargestellt.


----------



## Amethyst (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
dazu eine Frage von mir. Kann ich die Bilder, statt sie direkt einzufügen auch mit einem Link verknüpfen? Wenn ja wie?

Gruß Amethyst

Nachtrag: Sorry, ich hab es überlesen. Es gilt mal wieder: ... wer lesen kann, erspart sich ne Zusatzfrage ;-))


----------

